# 36 gallon planted



## Spicy MacHaggis (Oct 2, 2012)

I've been posting here and there for a while and it occurred to me I've never posted a pic of my tank. So here you go. I welcome all feedback.

<a href="http://s105.beta.photobucket.com/user/macfurry/media/image_zps57d98620.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/macfurry/image_zps57d98620.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>

<a href="http://s105.beta.photobucket.com/user/macfurry/media/image_zpsdbba273c.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i105.photobucket.com/albums/m240/macfurry/image_zpsdbba273c.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"/></a>


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Nice looking tank. Is that real wood. Love the piece on the left side with all the roots going down from it.


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

Mmmm, beautiful. Harmonious. Agreed, the wood on the left is cool.


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis (Oct 2, 2012)

Sadly the wood in the left isn't real, but I couldn't pass it up when I saw it. The wood in the back middle is real though.


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Doesn't matter if its real, I like it.


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Very Nice! Your plants look great!Nice mix of fish,a real community tank.


----------



## Spicy MacHaggis (Oct 2, 2012)

All the fish you see there are a testament to their survivability. These poor guys have been through hell after losing power and having no heat or light for two days when the hurricane hit, when my when my tank leaked and they had to live in a tiny plastic tub for a while, and a nasty ich outbreak i that I never saw coming. I love these guys and hope they can have a stable happy life from here on out. I can't wait to move so I have more room and can set up more tanks.


----------



## tcald429 (Dec 17, 2012)

Good looking tank, I like the piece of wood on the left as well, i wouldn't have guessed it was fake


----------



## KMoss (May 7, 2011)

There are some pretty cool synthetic wood pieces out there, and that is one of them. I picked one up that has some holes in it to stick plants & it looks real. Sounds like you've been through a lot with your brood. Enjoy them !


----------

